# Inguinal lymphadenectomy 00400??



## FractalMind (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello, I have a concern regarding Inguinal lymph node excision cpt 38760 that crosses over to anesthesia code 00400, I think this is not correct since this procedure goes beyond the integumentary system, the description of the procedure is _:"The physician makes an incision across the groin area. The surrounding tissue, nerves, and blood vessels are dissected away, and the inguinal and femoral lymph nodes are visualized. The nodes are removed by group. The wound is closed with sutures or staples._. For example codes 27328 & 27301 cross over to 01250 which is described as _"proc. on nerves, muscles, tendons, fascia & bursae of upper leg"_ which I think it's the minimum we should be able to code for an inguinal lymphadenectomy. Any thoughts or references you can help me with?

Thanks!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 2, 2009)

Erika,

Yes, ASA code 00400 is correct per the 2009 ASA Crosswalk.  I think we expect this procedure to have a higher base unit value because of the other lymph node specific ASA codes, however, I have not had an Operative Report that would justify upcoding to the 01250 level.

Julie, CPC


----------

